# kuhn vs krone tedders



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Any opinion on which one is better? We've had 2 kuhn tedders, and they have each done 1000's of acres, and the only problem we've ever had was with tires, a u-joint, and some broken teeth. So the kuhn is pretty high on my list. The krone looks like a good machine, but there are none in the area, and I only know one guy that has one. How are they to get parts? If the dealer doesn't have the part in stock, how long/easy???? I know the kuhn makes a couple different models - only looking at something 8 rotor, hydraulic unfold and oblique, and pull behind, not a full 3pt version.

Rodney


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

Kuhn dominates in this area. Same here only had broken tines and flat tires since the digidrive came out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Rodney, my Case dealer carries Krone....I have looked at a Krone tedder seriously and asked him about parts availability and he told me the parts center is headquarted nationally in Memphis TN and that parts were readily available. The knock on Krone is that they have about the most expensive replacement parts available....much higher than Deere on average. Krone tedders sure look nice and heavy built too....

Regards, Mike


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I have one of each. The Krone is by far the better built machine. Might be wise to compare the two based on weight alone. It seems like that would tell you a lot when it comes to tenders.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Find a serial off a similar machine and call messicks. You will know availability and cost quickly.They have sold Krone for a few years.


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

had a kuhn good tedder now have a six rotor krone heavier machine does 25 acres per hour in smooth fields throws grass flat out really like it


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a Krone KW 5.50/4 X 7T tedder. Excellent machine. I've used it to ted everything from bermuda to alfalfa to 6' tall sudex busting up windrows a day behind the moco. The only thing I've done to it is fix a flat or two and grease it.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Rodney R said:


> Any opinion on which one is better? We've had 2 kuhn tedders, and they have each done 1000's of acres, and the only problem we've ever had was with tires, a u-joint, and some broken teeth. So the kuhn is pretty high on my list. The krone looks like a good machine, but there are none in the area, and I only know one guy that has one. How are they to get parts? If the dealer doesn't have the part in stock, how long/easy???? I know the kuhn makes a couple different models - only looking at something 8 rotor, hydraulic unfold and oblique, and pull behind, not a full 3pt version.
> 
> Rodney


I had the exact same dilemma in the spring.
Had 2 kuhns (8501 and 7601), done 1000s of acres, few issues, good local dealer representation,parts etc. Needed to trade the smaller one and was looking at an 8702. I always knew Krone tedders had a good reputation for the job they did, build quality etc. but was keen to stick to the Kuhn as the majority of parts would be interchangeable with the one I already had.
I priced the 8702 against the Krone equivalent 8.82T and was surprised to get a $3500 difference in favour of the Krone. Tried everything I could think of to get Kuhn to come down to the $1200 difference I thought the interchangeble part issue was worth to me but they would not move at all. Ended up buying the Krone and am very impressed with the job it does.
Over the last 5 years we have gone from being virtually all Kuhn hay kit (mowers,tedders and rake) to just having the one remaining tedder for the same reason every time. I'm not sure if other areas are the same but around here Kuhn appear to be pricing themselves out of the market.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Kelly - I was looking at one at messick's - he had a kuhn/nh sitting next to it, and the difference in build was quite obvious, but I understand that Kuhn makes the 'economy' model for NH.​
I had looked at the brochure for both comparing an gf8702 to an kwt8.82. The weight is 3258 to 3262, so in that respect they are the same, maybe the Kuhn has a heavier transport arrangement.​
Mike - We have a 8501 that we're looking to trade - ours is a full 3pt model, and that takes a much bigger tractor to lift it, than to run it, hence the desire to go with a semi mount or trailed. I think the krone is a little higher priced, it just depends on how much each dealer will offer us for trade.​
I like the setup of the kuhn a little better than the krone - I don't like the hydraulic accumulators they put all over the place, and I don't like that 'valve' to switch from unfolding to oblique. I haven't seen a new kuhn so I can't really compare.​
Rodney​


----------



## BaleJack (May 5, 2012)

We have a Krone 13.02, had both wings fall off in the first 2 years. Don't buy anything Krone in the first model year or two...it takes them time and they seem to field prove their products at the expense of the farmer. Yes, they did warrant the wing hinges, I was told by my dealer that they had an update for this part. I asked them to replace the other hinge while fixing the broken one. But would not replace the 2nd hinge until after it broke. Of course it was in the field and it bent rotor parts. The other $2200 plus of the rotor parts bill was my expense. Also they use the cheeeepest Chinese tires I have ever seen.. Had to replace ALL of them...again at my expense. I was guaranteed to have a flat every 125 acres until all were replaced. Tires thinner than the tubes!! Even had one of the tires blow in transport when it was not touching the road!! I guess the temperature difference between the barn and the outside air was too much for the tire...I put header cart tires on it and problem solved.

The machine if fine now and does a great job, I do like the smaller rotor diameter. Have tedded heavy, heavy crops early in the year for a big dairy nearby to speed up his chopping. I can keep up with a BigM in acres per hour. But I would advise to buy the extended warranty if you use it a lot, and check the brand of tires and ply ratings. Once I got the wings fixed and tires replace, it has been a good machine. Have done small repairs as needed, but that is normal.

Our dealer is the best in the state. He had all parts in stock for my repairs. The problems we had were no fault of theirs and we still deal with them. So their parts network is fine.

Weight is not everything...a harder grade of steel weighs no more and is 40% or more stronger.

They are good machines and look like they are build heavy. Just don't buy one that has so many tires on the road for transport. A carrier or 3 point is better. And wait till the model is out a couple years before buying. Look at Claas if you have a dealer in your region.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a Krone and am extremely satisfied with it. Very heavy built machine and it does a great job. They have improved the tires and went with bigger tires than earlier models. I feel like they are some of the best out there.


----------



## hayman1086 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would definetly recommend Kuhn. I have had several Kuhn tedders including an 8501T. I currently have 2 7802's. All of the Kuhn tedders were well built. The 7802 is the best tedder i have ever owned. I think you will like the 8702. It is heavier built than your 8501. I will not buy any krone equipment due to poor customer service i received in the past.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

hayman1086 said:


> I would definetly recommend Kuhn. I have had several Kuhn tedders including an 8501T. I currently have 2 7802's. All of the Kuhn tedders were well built. The 7802 is the best tedder i have ever owned. I think you will like the 8702. It is heavier built than your 8501. I will not buy any krone equipment due to poor customer service i received in the past.


 I guess it really boils down to what dealer and brand is nearest to you and how they treat you. I have received excellent service from my Krone dealer. Kuhn makes good equipment, but my Krone dealer is closer, and I prefer Krone. I don't think you really go wrong with either brand.


----------



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

I came across this old forum and am considering these exact same two tedders myself. The Krone 8.82T vs the Kuhn GF8712T(formerly 8702T). Anyone running them or have any first hand knowledge of them. Price and dealer support are about the same in my area. I hear lots of positive comments on how Krone is built like a tank, but as someone mentioned, weight does not mean everything, and I'm a little skeptical of accumulators, whereas Kuhn does not use them on the 8712T. I'm not crazy how the transport wheels sit on top on the rotors on the Krone, more weight they have to carry, where the Kuhn transport wheels are supported closer to the tractor. That being said..........most people seem very pleased with how their Krone works in the field. Any thoughts on why one is better than the other?


----------

